# maxey show cages



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

just thought i would put a post on to let you all know i am know manufacturing 
maxey show cages to order
i will have a few in stock but best to say to order

please contact for sample pictures and price

paul


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i understand that a few on here have been ripped of by someone making maxeys
and never coming up with the goods all i can sy is i am not like that and i have dealt with alot
of people on here and never ripped anybody of i.e mischives mark / amber leigh / swiftvally stud

and a couple of pictures added


----------

